# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Tự chế Mỏ hàn xung Cao tần 12V

## v0danh

Mỏ hàn xung là một thiết bị thiết yếu của thợ điện điện tử nói chung và dân DIY nói riêng. Tuy nhiên, tay hàn xung thường khá nặng, sử dụng điện lưới dân dụng nên khi thao tác ở những nơi bất tiện sẽ nguy hiểm, khó sữ dụng, đem tới kết quả không được như ý. Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn Tự chế Mỏ hàn xung Cao tần 12V từ các linh kiện điện tử bỏ đi.


Ưu điểm của mỏ hàn xung là gia nhiệt cực nhanh, nguyên lý hoạt động đơn giản, bền. Tuy nhiên nhược điểm cố hữu của nó là trọng lượng. Mỏ hàn xung khá nặng nên cầm lâu mỏi tay. Mỏ hàn xung cao tần (chạy bằng biến áp xung) có thể chạy được ở nhiều mức điện áp DC. Có thể dùng bình ắc quy hoặc Pin Lion, tiện lợi khi mang theo, lúc leo trèo thoăn thoắt hay lăn lê bò toài cũng OK, không sợ tại bị thì là. Nhỏ gọn nhẹ, khắc phục được nhược điểm của mỏ hàn xung truyền thống.

Sau một thời gian nằm tầm sư học dạo, may thay cũng lượm được vài cuốn bí kíp, luyện xong hết sợ tẩu hoả nhập ma, nên cứ chọn CNCprovn mà theo, và cuối cùng cũng có kết quả. Dưới đây là quá trình thực hiện của mình:





Linh kiện:

2 mosfet 32052 con trở 470 ohm2 con trở 2.200 ohm2 diod 40071 tụ 0,47 microF (hoặc tụ 0,33 mF)2 tản nhiệt nhỏ1 lõi ferrit (ở các sợi dây VGA màn hình máy tính)1 cuộn cảm nhỏ (lấy ở nguồn ATX máy tính)2 kẹp điện (lấy ở cầu dao, cầu chì)1 đoạn dây nhôm khoảng 20cm (móc áo nhôm)2 đoạn dây điện, mỗi đoạn gồm 6 sợi đồng 0,3mm


Bài viết chi tiết: Tự chế Mỏ hàn xung Cao tần 12V

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------

